
Visual Studio 2017 for C++ developers - LyalinDotCom
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog/2017/03/07/visual-studio-2017-for-c-developers-you-will-love-it/
======
marsrover
I first used Visual Studio for C++ in 2007. Although I'm not a C++ developer
currently, I remember vividly trying to find an alternative to VS after
switching from Windows to Linux. I never found an IDE that came close in
comparison.

~~~
brutos
I can recommend Clion from Jetbrains. I am very happy with it. Although you
have to be ready to drink the cmake kool aid. (I am using it on OSX, not
Linux. When I edit something on a server I use vim + cmake + ninja build.)

[https://www.jetbrains.com/clion/](https://www.jetbrains.com/clion/)

------
pcunite
I do appreciate the interest shown to C++ by Microsoft. I love using VS2013
for non-visual C++ work. If I could ask for an extra piece of candy, however.

I really need a visual editor much like C++ Builder/Delphi and how it uses
their custom "VCL" WinAPI wrapper. That would make my life so much easier. Put
the "Visual" back in visual. Thank you and I will continue to enjoy Visual
Studio.

------
Koshkin
C++17 conformance is still lacking:

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/cpp/visual-cpp-language-
con...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/cpp/visual-cpp-language-conformance)

Come on, Microsoft...

------
pcunite
This version does not provide an ISO. However, they support creating your own
like so:

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/visualstudio/install/create...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/visualstudio/install/create-an-offline-installation-of-visual-studio)

